# Won't find any mass storage plugs



## cor (Jul 23, 2009)

Dear community,

im really satisfied with BSD but it just wont find any of my plugs.
Can't be the USB ports since it also detects my mouse.

But as soon as I plug in a normal flash drive, cell phone or my samsung mp3 player itll give me no response, meaning that theres no hardware detection or anything.

So what am I doing wrong? Any Tips?

Additional: Sry if double post, I'm using the 7.2 version...

greetings


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

cor said:
			
		

> But as soon as I plug in a normal flash drive, cell phone or my samsung mp3 player itll give me no response, meaning that theres no hardware detection or anything.


You won't hear a "ding" similar to what happens with Windows :e



> So what am I doing wrong? Any Tips?


Probably nothing wrong you just haven't figured out how it works yet 

If you use GNOME, KDE or XFCE follow this FAQ:
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html

It will show you how to setup HAL so the Desktop Environment can automount it for you.


----------



## cor (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, that was the freakin fastest replie I ever got and the nicest thing: IT EVEN WORKS 
Thank you very much...

And by the way, I'm not comin from windows so didnt expect a pling, but from Debian and there all my devices got automatically mounted 

Thx again, greetings


----------

